# changing boot logo in ubuntu for i9300



## splitlivez (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi, I wanted to change the boot logo for i9300. Im well aware that you have to incorporate it in the kernel. I installed Ubuntu, the necessary libraries and brought the cyanogenmod source code. Only part is I dont have the necessary experience to tweak it using the NDK tools, Can someone point me what to do step by step?


----------

